# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  اطلاق رسمي آلان على شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*الجميع ان شاء الله بخير ..*

*اليوم تم بحمد الله تعالى ..*

*ترقية الشبكة الى الاصدار الرسمي ..*

*Version 4.0.0*

*وهذا اخر اصدار الى الآن بعد الاصدارت بيتا ومرشح للانطلاق ..*

*حيث اصبحت النسخة الآن مستقرة بإذن الله ..*

*ولكن اخبرتكم سابقاً مشاكل الله العربية مع المتصفح اكسبلور سوف يتم حلها في بداية 2010 ..*

*كما هو واضح في هذا الخبر ..*

*When will future releases be available?* 
*We expect to release 4.0.1 in the week of January 7th.* 
*We expect to release 4.0.2 on January 21st.* 

*بمعنى مشاكل التصفح سوف تنحل ربما في النسخة التالية ..*

*4.0.1 التي سوف تكون بتاريخ 7/1/2010 وان شاء الله تكون حلت ..*

*او في*

*4.0.2 التي سوف تكون بتاريخ 21/1/2010 والاكيد انها حلت ..*

*والمشكلة تتمكن من عدم دعم الاكسبلور لخاصية css 3 ..*

*المميزة الجديدة في الجيل الرابع ..*

*سوف يتم افتتاح المدونات للجميع .. ظهر اليوم ..*

*اتمنى للجميع التوقيق ..*

*مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنتم دائماً مميزون ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*تسلم آخوي على التطوير ..*

*وإن شآء الله تنحل المشآكل للقمآعه إللي عندهم مشآكل =p ..*

*ومآجورين ومٌثآبين ..*

*ربي يعطيك آلعآفيه ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ABU A7MED

بالتوفيق أخوي ..

ودوم للأفضل والاحسن ان شاء الله ..

سلامي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمْ الله الرحمنْ**الرحيمَ**
**اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل**محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف** 
**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله**الله يعطيك الف عاافيه اخوي**وان شاء الله انحلت مشااكل التصفح عند الكل**تسلم ع مجهودك الرائع**مأجور ان شاء الله**دمت بود*

----------


## مضراوي

وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..
تسلم اخوي ع التطوير الرائع ,,
وان شاء الله من الاحسن الى الاحسن ..
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ع الجهود المميزه ..
لآعدمناها ..
تحيااتي ..

----------


## فرح

تسلم يمناااااك خيي
وان شاء الله في تطووور مستمر 
والى الاحسن داااائما ..
احسنت باااارك الله 
دمت بخيييييييييييير

----------


## ليلاس

*يعطيييييكم العاافية أخوي ع التطوييير المميز دوماً.}}*



*مأجووووورين*

----------


## عنيده

*السلااام ..* 

*الشبكه كل يوم تتطور الى الاحسن ..* 

*يعطيك العافيه يا رب ..* 

*و الى الامام دوماا ..* 

*موفق ..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

وعليكم السلام

بالتوفيــــق انشاء الله’’’وإلى المزيد من التقدم

مأجورين

----------


## ابو طارق

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*نحن نلمس التطور  من خلال المتابعة اليومية* 

*ونشكرك  عزيزنا  وقائدنا  على التطور  الجديد* 

*وكل هذا  حتى  يكون العمل* 

*دائما  نحو الافضل* 

*مع كل  تقدير  واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*من رقي الى ارقى وارقى ..
يعطيك العافيه اخوي 
وعساك على القوه 
دمت متميز*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة... 
ماشاء الله....التطور جد مميز 

اتضحت لي الصورة بشكل أكبر بالنسبة للمدونات.... 

كنت اعتقد أن لكل عضو مساحة خاصة به..... 

وفي كل الأحوال الجهد راقي ...والعطاء منسكب على الأرجاء.... 



يعطيك العافية أخوي ....وبورك العطاء 

موفق مقضية حوائجكم بحق الحسين 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل ...

----------

